
Printed RGB colorspace atlas (2012) - cardamomo
http://www.designboom.com/art/tauba-auerbach-rgb-colorspace-atlas/
======
cardamomo
The artist has printed three books that look something like an RGB color-
picker. There's an irony to this work that most of the design blogs that have
picked it up fail to notice: RGB isn't a print colorspace at all.

